# Carrier Infinity blower code 41



## mustangdude1967 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm having a problem with my hvac unit. The blower will most of the time not come on for the heat cycle. It will spin very slow then the entire unit shuts down, code 41. After several attempts, it gives a code 15. It will however run for the a/c and if I use the thermostat switch to run the blower all the time. I don't know if it is the main control board or the module on the motor. I seem to have all the proper voltages on the main board that I found doing the procedures in the service manuals. Need help. Thanks


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

not sure if your model but the codes may be the same and give you an idea until the pros get here

http://dms.hvacpartners.com/docs/1009/public/0a/58-06t.pdf


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like the board.


----------



## mustangdude1967 (Oct 11, 2015)

You mean the main control board, not the motor module?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

mustangdude1967 said:


> You mean the main control board, not the motor module?


Correct.


----------



## mustangdude1967 (Oct 11, 2015)

Today it is acting differently. It won't start even using manual blower on thermostat. Tries to start, then code 41.Still think its the main board or maybe the motor module? I wonder if it started up ok when it called for full speed blower but couldn't run when called for low speed like on the heat setting. Maybe its just the thermister.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Pull the module and look to see if the thermister is burnt up.


----------



## JoeRock (Oct 14, 2015)

I just went through this very thing. It started in the summer when I would get the code 41 on my Carrier Infinity 96 (58UVB080) when using the ac. For me, it was intermittent. It would work great with no codes for a day or a week, or I would get the code off and on all day. If I had the fan set to low, it would work for a while then the code would appear or it would work for a day or so just fine. It would also say "System Malfunction Call for Service", when the code appeared.

Also, every once in a while the Infinity Control would tell me to change my filter. I reset the notification and put a brand new MERV 8 media filter and still got the notification.

If you look at the blower when this code appears, you'll see it rock back and forth. As if it's trying to get going.

I pulled the module off the blower and the thermister looked great, almost like new (search the internet regarding this problem and repair). The motor itself tested fine. The main furnace control board tested fine (sending power to the blower control module).

I decided to change out the blower motor control module and that fixed my problem. No more code 41 and no more change filter notifications. Although the thermister looked fine, there are plenty other capacitors, resisters, mosfets, etc. that could go bad and cause the module to not function properly.

Now we are in the heating season and the system is working great.

I hope this helps.


----------



## tmjenkins82 (Nov 25, 2021)

JoeRock said:


> I just went through this very thing. It started in the summer when I would get the code 41 on my Carrier Infinity 96 (58UVB080) when using the ac. For me, it was intermittent. It would work great with no codes for a day or a week, or I would get the code off and on all day. If I had the fan set to low, it would work for a while then the code would appear or it would work for a day or so just fine. It would also say "System Malfunction Call for Service", when the code appeared.
> 
> Also, every once in a while the Infinity Control would tell me to change my filter. I reset the notification and put a brand new MERV 8 media filter and still got the notification.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will have to try this. My new system just started giving me this fault code and this is the only answer I could find on the internet. Sad that this is still an issue 6 years later on the same product.


----------

